# Does "double" the transfer price..bring in enough profit



## tyetshirt (Sep 16, 2011)

I have been looking at a few figures..I see it's recommended to double the transfer and garment price and that will give you the standard retail price to charge customers, but does that method cover overhead and labor? Does anyone have a plasitol transfer calculator similar to the vinyl calculators that's on here?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tyetshirt said:


> I have been looking at a few figures..I see it's recommended to double the transfer and garment price and that will give you the standard retail price to charge customers, but does that method cover overhead and labor? Does anyone have a plastisol transfer calculator similar to the vinyl calculators that's on here?


It really all depends on what your overhead and labor is. We all have different figures.

Best way to find out is to take one of your jobs and calculate it using it both methods. How close are the two figures? Certainly calculating it by overhead/labor/profit will be more accurate


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

Quantity, quantity, quantity.... If someone orders 10 shirts then yes and maybe more. I try and keep my small (<20) orders around $10.50. That's about double + some. But you can't make that much off larger orders or you won't get the business. Once you go into larger quantities you start competing with screen printers and then it really depends on if you've got a cheap shop in your area. It's hard to compete with a printer who will do shirts with a $.50 markup. But things like that are what you've got to research before you sign a lease or buy equipment. After that, it's all survival. I've run all my numbers and even adding in 20% gain by adding a storefront, it's still very marginal. But there's no lack of competition in my area.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I try for a markup of 40% on shirts and transfers plus 1.00 for each press.....But one always has to be paying attention to the final price to see if it is competitive....No sense ending up with a higher price and a higher margin on an order you do not get....No profit on sales you do not make....


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

For t-shirts you really need to sell the shirt and the printing to make some scratch. If the customer supplies the shirts then you might as well not do it unless you add your shirt profit into the mix. And if you spoil one you have to account for replacing it. 

But you really need to figure you costs in. On a bright note, plastisol transfers with 2 people working one press can crank out up to 120 presses per hour. That is 60 shirts witih 2 locations so you can make some bank with that if you can keep going for 8 or 12 hours at a time. The trick is to get the biz to fill that time. If you have that then you shouldn't be asking questions here, you should be pressing.


----------

